
Numeric Keyboard - viclm
https://github.com/viclm/numeric-keyboard
======
viclm
A numeric keyboard works in mobile browsers. It contains a pluggable keyboard
component which is used to respond to user input and a textbox + keyboard suit
in replace of native input element.

The numeric keyboard have several versions: plain javascript class and Vue 2
component

------
viclm
demo:
[https://fast.wistia.net/embed/iframe/f40gilnlxp](https://fast.wistia.net/embed/iframe/f40gilnlxp)

